# Fundus Measuring Large



## magic (Feb 14, 2007)

I was hoping that someone can help me please. I was at the hospital today as a guinea pig for student medical exams the consultant examined me first & he measured my fundus at 26cm but I am only 22 weeks   
My baby was measuring large at the 12 week & 20 week scans but no one was concerned just asked if I was sure of dates & said that she was a 'good' size. This is the first time I have had my fundus measured & I was a bit shocked at the size to be honest. I have a GTT tomorrow but all my urine tests have been fine so far so I'm hoping this large size isn't due to me having diabetes as I'm assuming that would have shown up before, also I was wondering if this sort of size difference is unusual & if I should be worried or asking specific questions?

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

often, glucose would have shown up in your urine but not always. They mau scan you to check the growth, but the gtt needs to be done first,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

